# MTHFR and Stillbirth?



## starkwe (Aug 15, 2008)

This is my first posting and unfortunatley it is because of the loss of my baby.
July 16th my daughter, Fiona, was stillborn at 24 weeks. I was induced after my mw found no heartbeat. No cause of death was found, but I was told I have MTHFR and told to take 4mg of folic acid, b6 and b12. The doctor ashured me that this did not cause Fiona's death, but I'm not sure. I was told I only have one mutation and that clotting is not a problem. The doctor told us their is no reason we shouldn't try again, that this was probably just bad luck, an accident,etc.

But I'm wondering if MTHFR could cause future losses. This was my first pregnancy and I am terrified at the thought of experiencing this again.

Has anyone had a similar experience? Is there anything other than taking vitamins that I should consider?

Sarah


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Sarah,
I'm sorry for your loss of Fiona (((HUGS))). Unfortunately, I can't answer your question. After Norah's death (stillborn at 40 weeks), I was tested for the MTHFR mutation. My tests came back ambiguous. I take folic acid and an aspririn every day but not the b-vitamins. I can't tell you if it the treatment was successful because I am only 24 weeks into this pregnancy.

Your loss of Fiona is so fresh, be gentle with yourself.
D.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

MTHFR is closely associated with miscarriages but not necessarily stillbirths. I don't think there is concrete evidence that MTHFR could solely cause a stillbirth. My DD was stillborn in 2005 and it wasn't until early 2006 that I was diagnosed as having MTHFR (I'm a double mutant on this one) and PAI I. The combo of the two is not a good thing, especially that I'm double mutated on the MTHFR (almost unheard of), during pregnancy. The PAI I was actually more responsible for my dd's death than the MTHFR. However, I had a subsequent miscarriage shortly after being diagnosed and so it very well could have been aggravated by the MTHFR.

Keep taking your folic acid and the B vitamins, and you may want to add a baby aspirin (w/your doc's consent) during your next pregnancy. I do understand your fear of trying again. After my last pregnancy (I've had 3 pregnancies and only 1 living child) my DH and I took a break for awhile. We have been unsuccessful getting pg to this point and are adopting instead. I can't take another loss, whether it is an early loss or a late one like my DD's. She was 37 weeks.

Please be gentle with yourself and give your body some time. You may want to pop over to the Women With Blood Clotting Disorders thread if you get a chance. You're not alone.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. I have no knowledge to share but just wanted you to know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## railyuh (Jun 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss









MTHFR is associated with recurrent m/c, but even that is controversial. Some docs don't think it can cause a m/c and some do. I do know that it is less of a concern if you only have one mutation, and that having the C mutation is worse than the A mutation. I have one of each and have had 3 first trimester losses. We are waiting to see an RE to find out more before we try again.

I hope you find some answers. It's hard to know exactly what may have caused your stillbirth unless you had your baby tested and even then you don't always get answers. I don't really like the doc's advice to just try again







I don't think you should have to face the possibility of going through that again without at least looking into some answers. Have you thought about seeing an RE? I'm not sure how much testing your OB ran afterwards, but I do know that the "these things happen, just bad luck, try again" is something I heard after all 3 of my m/c. I am so glad I insisted on further testing after my third one even though my doctor didn't think it was necessary.


----------



## starkwe (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice and words of comfort. I am so so sorry for all of your losses.

I will keep taking the vitamins and ask about the aspirin when we want to try again. My doctor said she ran all the tests there were to give. We didn't want an autopsy tho, so just had blood work and an amnio. I guess a lot of times there is no clear answer, I just really wish there was.

Thanks again and know how much I appreciate you all, and wish you the very best.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Fiona.







I don't have any advice regarding MTHFR but still wanted to post.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I have the MTHFR on one side and I also lost my child at 24 1/2 weeks but due to Pre-eclampsia, not still born. I was able to go on and have another baby. I saw a lot of doctors, lots of tests (blood and urine), etc., but it did happen.


----------

